# Major help needed!!! (DISH network)



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

Hopefully there are some here who have DISH network, but our TV was working perfectly fine up until about 4 hours ago.

Now the remote WILL NOT bring up the guide menu, and will not do ANYTHING, other than shut the TV off, and turn the volume up and down. I have tried to reprogram the remote and still it only adjusts volume and power for the TV, all other tvs in the house with DISH work fine and there are 3 others.

Basically right now there is no way to get it off the channel it is on right now

ANy idea what the hell is going on?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Two thoughts from awhile ago:

Pull the plug from the wall for 30 minutes. Then plug it back in. It should go through its search routine and reset. 

Can you change channels by pushing the buttons on the receiver? It could be the remote is bad.


----------

